

Spotify Play Button - stuartmemo
https://developer.spotify.com/technologies/spotify-play-button/

======
skrebbel
Works horribly.

I'm used to:

    
    
        1. Click "Play"
        2. Hear music
    

Now, I get:

    
    
        1. Click "Play"
        2. Get to a screen that tells me to download Spotify

~~~
bproper
Rdio offers a 30 second clip before asking you to sign up for sign in.

<http://blog.rdio.com/us/2010/10/now-live-embedding-rdio.html>

This isn't a totally open, perfect tool, but Spotify is constrained by the
major labels it works with, and I think its good to see them pushing out
beyond Facebook.

~~~
ChrisLTD
Sadly, neither rdio's or Spotify's embed works for iDevices.

------
freeslave
If devs/bloggers start using these everywhere it means people like me in
Canada (and other countries where Spotify is not available) won't be able to
hear any music on the web. Soundcloud wins here for me - they may not have a
huge major label catalog, but they don't have the restrictive licensing
problems that Spotify has.

~~~
mseebach
Soundcloud is greatly preferred for the stuff that's on Soundcloud. This is
not for that.

------
ravivyas
Oh Cool!!! .. a button that works only in 13 countries.

------
chevreuil
By making their content embeddable, Spotify is finnally filling the gap
between them and other Flash-based competitors like Youtube/Deezer/SoundCloud.
They are really prooving that the old Desktop App vs Browser Apps schism is no
longer valid. Does anyone with a non-premium Spotify account can confirm they
still have ads using the embeddable play button ?

~~~
chrischen
Why wouldn't ads play? Isn't it just telling the spotify app to play a song?

~~~
chevreuil
Yes I'm thinking it's the way it should work, but having a premium account I
can't check how they implemented it, e.g. does the embedded cover is replaced
by a ad banner?

------
aeurielesn
Since I moved to Belgium I have being using Spotify again. But It's getting
annoying the loads of ads per song played. So, I think I will go back to use
Grooveshark on a daily basis. I refuse to pay a premium Spotify at the moment.

I suppose It is gonna be the same for this "Spotify Play Button" button, tons
of ads and less music.

------
tombot
This is great, it means I can run a music blog without breaking any laws
because without illegally uploaded the tracks to soundcloud / blogger /
tumblr.

It also means that you could rigup a Spotify powered muxtape.

Now if only we had a Web API for adding tracks to playlists etc

~~~
notatoad
it also means your blog is useless to any people who aren't in a country that
has permission to access spotify.

~~~
bentruyman
Which sucks, but how do you accomplish this legally?

------
Frazze
The Spotify desktop client is running a server and the play button acts as a
remote. It's using regular get requests and seems to require a CORS-compatible
browser. It's the same as typing a Spotify URI in your address bar. I think
that means non premium users will have ads.

------
chrischen
Someone should do this with the itunes affiliate API and let people make money
as well.

I'm doubtful this will take over the current YouTube/SoundCloud/Grooveshark
embeds.

~~~
chevreuil
If you have a Spotify player opened the user experience of the play button is
similar if not better than a Youtube widget (music does not stop if you close
your browser).

~~~
chrischen
The experience isn't better, in fact I'd say it's worse since I'm missing the
video and I have to have spotify open AND the song has to be available on
spotify.

It also makes no sense for the person embedding this to choose this over
YouTube.

Makes more sense as an alternative/backup option for those who do have
spotify.

------
bproper
Also important to note - every user that has Spotify open and running is also
a node on their P2P CDN. Hugely valuable asset

~~~
freeslave
i hope you are one and the same person - otherwise someone is a copycat.
<https://twitter.com/#!/jherskowitz/status/190046053389697024>

------
atnight
Can you play songs without a Spotify account?

~~~
objclxt
No: it doesn't even seem to play back embedded in the page. It _launches_
Spotify and then starts playing the selected track. If you don't have Spotify
you're prompted to download it.

~~~
atnight
OK so it's basically the same as on Facebook then. Not very exciting...

~~~
Baba_Chaghaloo
You actually need a Facebook account to use Spotify. Not very exciting at all.

~~~
superafroman
I use Spotify without a Facebook account. You have the option of logging in
with your Facebook account, or creating a Spotify account.

~~~
jamiecurle
It's no longer possible to create a Spotify account, you have to login using a
Facebook account.

~~~
Baba_Chaghaloo
Now that's just messed up.

------
sylvinus
I wonder how they plan to recoup royalty losses from this? Is this just a
marketing investment?

~~~
Ineffable
It's simply a remote control for the spotify app. They're repaying royalties
using subscription payers and ad plays.

